# MIDI interface on a macintosh classic



## Legure (Jan 17, 2005)

anyone know if the macintosh classic is capable of MIDI interface?


----------



## kenneth2k1 (Oct 9, 2003)

Pretty sure, since we've run Digital Performer 3 on OS9


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Legure, welcome to TSG! 

Since you said "interface", I'm gonna guess that you are desiring to attach a keyboard or some such device to your Macintosh Classic - right? But, sorry, I can't recall... does the classic have serial ports? If so, there should not be much of a problem. However, if no such port exists, then you'll need an adapter; like a MIDI USB interface. Google such. One that I'm aware of is: www.motu.com. They also offer sequensers, as does www.steinberg.net.


----------

